# What is ImageMajick?



## lunar_rhythm (Dec 20, 2006)

Why are the IT guys at work blaming all of the site's issues on the new version?
And if it is to blame, why did it make a grown man cry to me about his christmas cards?

So very confused.
Chloe


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

http://www.imagemagick.org/


----------

